# Costco Maui



## PDXGolfer (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone been to the Costco in Maui recently and remember what discount gift cards are being sold at the store?  We'll be there later this month and are particularly interested in activities- (golf, zip line, etc.) and dining- (restaurants, luau) related gift cards.

Thanks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 14, 2016)

PDXGolfer said:


> Anyone been to the Costco in Maui recently and remember what discount gift cards are being sold at the store?  We'll be there later this month and are particularly interested in activities- (golf, zip line, etc.) and dining- (restaurants, luau) related gift cards.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm interested in this as well as we will be there in August.


----------



## jtp1947 (Mar 14, 2016)

If you go to costco.com and search gift cards, Maui there are 8 offers for the island.  I don't know if those that are on the site are available in the store itself.  If you have time to order before your trip you can do that.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jtp1947 is correct that Costco is showing several Hawaii gift cards online. 

I LOVE the Maui Costco!!! It is always a zoo so don't freak out when you see the circus that is the parking lot. The store will be packed but they have so many registers open that I promise it takes no longer to check out than it generally does right here at my home Costco in central FL.

One gift card the Costco had when we were there Feb 2015 that they still had in late September was a Mala/Honu gift card, $100 for $79.99. These are Mark Ellerman restaurants and among our very favorite restaurants while on Maui. I scarfed up a bunch of those!! Can't wait to use them in a few weeks! 

You will likely find there may be one or 2 more offerings in-store than the website shows.  I have pre-purchased Whale Watch gift cards online from Costco before and reserved well in advance with them. I believe that was with Teralani which is a very good company of "cats" (catamaran).


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't forget to check coupon sites like Groupon and Living Social.  They often have deals on local activities.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 14, 2016)

I find that each local Costco will have many more GC's on site then what is available on the website...so I appreciate you naming the one below as a good one to purchase...

If anyone else notices any other GC's available in the Maui Costco, I would very much appreciate the ones that you feel are worthwhile and post them here....thanks




Southerngirl528 said:


> Jtp1947 is correct that Costco is showing several Hawaii gift cards online.
> 
> I LOVE the Maui Costco!!! It is always a zoo so don't freak out when you see the circus that is the parking lot. The store will be packed but they have so many registers open that I promise it takes no longer to check out than it generally does right here at my home Costco in central FL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fredward (Mar 14, 2016)

We were there at the end of February and there were lots of options- we bought the Teralani card for $75 for $100 worth of activity. It still cost us another $40 for 2 whale watching cruises though- there may be better options out there.  The Pacific Whale Foundation trips from Lahaina were less expensive and we think they were seeing more whales. 
 The Mala/Honu cards weren't available- we would have scooped them up!  None of the other restaurant cards grabbed our interest.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 14, 2016)

Fredward said:


> We were there at the end of February and there were lots of options- we bought the Teralani card for $75 for $100 worth of activity. It still cost us another $40 for 2 whale watching cruises though- there may be better options out there.  The Pacific Whale Foundation trips from Lahaina were less expensive and we think they were seeing more whales.
> The Mala/Honu cards weren't available- we would have scooped them up!  None of the other restaurant cards grabbed our interest.



Wow, makes me very thankful I bought several a few months back. I was so shocked to see that Costco had them in the first place.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 22, 2016)

If anyone is going around June to Costco-Maui, could you let me know what GC's are available?  thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 18, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has gone to the Costco in Maui recently and can let me know what GC's are currently on sale in the store....thanks so much


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 18, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just wondering if anyone has gone to the Costco in Maui recently and can let me know what GC's are currently on sale in the store....thanks so much





Last month the gift cards were not as varied as in the past. Over the last year or so I was able to get gift cards for Honu and Mala Ocean Tavern...no more. I believe they had the standard Ruth Chris, movie theaters, some excursion discounts, coffee, and a few other chain restaurants. I didn't buy any on my last trip. Unexciting.

That said, I know they change it up often so my experience in March may not indicate what will be available this month. I always stop by and check...I suggest you just do that as well and don't expect anything.


----------



## canesfan (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm here this week. They are still the same as when Ken was there. Chain restaurants. A few excursions. Nothing very exciting.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 6, 2016)

Just bumping this up as I know lots of folks have been to Maui recently and wondered if any updates on what is available.

I'm trying to make a Costco Shopping List, we will hit here right after arrival.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just bumping this up as I know lots of folks have been to Maui recently and wondered if any updates on what is available.
> 
> I'm trying to make a Costco Shopping List, we will hit here right after arrival.



Will you have room in your car with the people and luggage you'll already have?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Will you have room in your car with the people and luggage you'll already have?



My plan was to get the basics when we land and then come back the next day


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My plan was to get the basics when we land and then come back the next day



Just remember that even the "basics" at Costco are sold in bulk. 

Our car is usually so full that we have to go, check into the timeshare, empty everything out, then make a grocery store run.  And personally I wouldn't drive all the way back to Costco to do that.

We found that even with a family of 4 we couldn't use up everything we bought there.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Just remember that even the "basics" at Costco are sold in bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I agree, we headed for check in then went over to Times market for small items.  We did like going to Costco, its the best place to get Hawaiian gift items like mac nuts and chocolates, a rotisserie chicken, and a 150 lunch of course.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I agree, we headed for check in then went over to Times market for small items.  We did like going to Costco, its the best place to get Hawaiian gift items like mac nuts and chocolates, a rotisserie chicken, and a 150 lunch of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Don't get me wrong, we love Costco and shop it at home.

But on vacation we don't feel like going back across the island to go to the "grocery" store.  We tend to get the Hawaiian gift items elsewhere, although maybe next trip we should hit them up for the chocolate covered mac nuts.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's worth the stop just for the discount dining gift cards...if they had any of interest. They didn't, last I was there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Costco + saimin at Sam Sato's or a stop at Paia Fish Market*



Luanne said:


> Don't get me wrong, we love Costco and shop it at home.
> 
> But on vacation we don't feel like going back across the island to go to the "grocery" store.  We tend to get the Hawaiian gift items elsewhere, although maybe next trip we should hit them up for the chocolate covered mac nuts.



Well, we combine it with an early lunch stop at Sam Sato's for dry saimin...which makes the trip worthwhile. Stopping at Costco after a lunch at Paia Fish Market also works for us (we order the fish tacos and split it...a bit messy, but quite tasty).


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 6, 2016)

My company gave me a $500 Gift Card to Costco, so I wanted to at least buy some staples...

We are going to Haleakalā on Sunday Morning, since we will still be on mainland time..Is Costco close to Haleakalā?

Thanks



Luanne said:


> Just remember that even the "basics" at Costco are sold in bulk.
> 
> Our car is usually so full that we have to go, check into the timeshare, empty everything out, then make a grocery store run.  And personally I wouldn't drive all the way back to Costco to do that.
> 
> We found that even with a family of 4 we couldn't use up everything we bought there.





SmithOp said:


> I agree, we headed for check in then went over to Times market for small items.  We did like going to Costco, its the best place to get Hawaiian gift items like mac nuts and chocolates, a rotisserie chicken, and a 150 lunch of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 6, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My company gave me a $500 Gift Card to Costco, so I wanted to at least buy some staples...
> 
> We are going to Haleakalā on Sunday Morning, since we will still be on mainland time..Is Costco close to Haleakalā?
> 
> Thanks





You'll drive right past Costco in Kahului to get to the road to Haleakala. Depending on time of day, of course, Costco may not be open.  It usually opens at 10:00.  See the map below.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 6, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My company gave me a $500 Gift Card to Costco, so I wanted to at least buy some staples...
> 
> We are going to Haleakalā on Sunday Morning, since we will still be on mainland time..Is Costco close to Haleakalā?
> 
> Thanks


It's right next to the airport, an easy stop if you are going to Haleakala from Kaanapali and back.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 6, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> You'll drive right past Costco in Kahului to get to the road to Haleakala. Depending on time of day, of course, Costco may not be open.  It usually opens at 10:00.  See the map below.
> 
> Dave





SmithOp said:


> It's right next to the airport, an easy stop if you are going to Haleakala from Kaanapali and back.
> 
> Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk



Thank you both, great to know that I can pick up milk and bread for breakfast and then stop on the way back on Sunday to fill up


----------



## daventrina (Aug 7, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> You'll drive right past Costco in Kahului to get to the road to Haleakala.
> Dave


Unless one takes
The shortcut and heads straight up the mountain from the sugar plant ...


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2016)

daventrina said:


> Unless one takes
> The shortcut and heads straight up the mountain from the sugar plant ...



Yep, that's the way we always go.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2016)

daventrina said:


> Unless one takes
> The shortcut and heads straight up the mountain from the sugar plant ...



Well, sure. But if the intention is to go by Costco, then the other way is the logical route.  

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 7, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Well, sure. But if the intention is to go by Costco, then the other way is the logical route.
> 
> Dave



So if I head there on our way back from our sunrise tour, is there a best way to get there, or should I just use google maps?   thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 7, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So if I head there on our way back from our sunrise tour, is there a best way to get there, or should I just use google maps?   thanks



Google Maps will show you exactly how to get there.  Enjoy your sunrise on Haleakala (be sure to take a warm coat - it's cold up there and can be windy before dawn!), and on your way back if you stay on the main highway, you should drive right past Costco.  Or ask Google Maps to show you where it's located. It's pretty easy.

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 8, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Google Maps will show you exactly how to get there.  Enjoy your sunrise on Haleakala (be sure to take a warm coat - it's cold up there and can be windy before dawn!), and on your way back if you stay on the main highway, you should drive right past Costco.  Or ask Google Maps to show you where it's located. It's pretty easy.
> 
> Dave



Dave,

thanks so much


----------



## canesfan (Aug 8, 2016)

We don't do a full grocery shop but there are certain things that we buy there. Pick up some POG! Gift cards were slim pickings when I was there early July. If you are looking for a good lunch place afterwards check out Da Kitchen. It was delish!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 15, 2016)

Stopped at the Costco Maui and I highly recommend the Pineapple Passion Rum Cocktail and the Pineapple Coconut Loaf with Macadania Nuts.  We bought two GC's.  Nothing exciting


----------



## triangulum33 (Aug 15, 2016)

We usually dont stop at Costco anymore.  Kids are tired of traveling, its crowded and busy, and we rarely finish all of whatever bulk item we bought.  
We just make a couple trips to Times now.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 15, 2016)

triangulum33 said:


> We usually dont stop at Costco anymore.  Kids are tired of traveling, its crowded and busy, and we rarely finish all of whatever bulk item we bought.
> We just make a couple trips to Times now.



We just bought booze, milk, eggs, pineapple loaf bread, and bacon.  We have already finished off one sleeve of the bacon.  The GC's that we purchased will be used today and Friday.  I'm glad all of you told me to watch what I purchase because of that I purchased just what I knew we could consume.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2016)

When I'm on vacation, I don't want to spend the time to visit several grocery stores.  So we quit going to Costco, because we found that we still had to go to a conventional grocery store to buy most of our groceries, because Costco sizes are too large, and they don't have all the choices that a grocery store does.

I don't think you have posted anything about the resort, or what unit you got?  Or did I miss it?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2016)

> Anyone been to the Costco in Maui recently and remember what discount gift cards are being sold at the store? We'll be there later this month and are particularly interested in activities- (golf, zip line, etc.) and dining- (restaurants, luau) related gift cards.



Call them. (808) 877-5241

The Safeway in Lahaina and Kihei has everything we need regarding groceries. 

Bill


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 18, 2016)

For us Costco still has a ton of value for a family of 4 on a 2 week vacation, especially considering my 16 son who eats like a family of 4 himself. 

And if we had larger fridges at our MOC units we'd buy even more for sure. Hopefully by 2018 when we go again the larger fridges will be in and we can buy some other items we just don't have the room for like milk and such because in my experience with Costco if the volume is consumable they do have the best prices for almost everything I've ever seen so we do tend to buy alot of Costco products when possible. 

God knows we wish they had one close by on Hilton Head Island

On our trips to Maui it is also usually where we have our first meal on the island. Not fine dining but we're usually hungry and we enjoy a few items at their food court so it's a good, cheap first meal.

a few things we usually stop for;
Water
cereal
other juices/Sodas
fruits and veggies
usually a few of their specialty pre-cooked/pre-made foods like salads 
Champagne
sun screen
restaurant discounts
usually one beach attire for me


----------

